# الفرق بين potentiometer & rheostat



## Amateur (5 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
أثناء تصفحى لأنواع المقاومات على الانترنت وجدت بعض الأشياء غير المفهومة بالنسبة لى​ 
وهى الفرق بين بعض هذه المقاومات ​ 
ومن ذلك المقاومة المتغيرة فلقد وجدت لها 3 أنواع رئيسية هى:​ 
Potentiometer ​ 





​ 
Rheostat​ 





​ 
Presets​ 




​ 
فما الفرق بين كل منهم من حيث العمل والتطبيق ؟​ 
وكذلك هل هناك فرق بين Thermistor و القماومة ذات المعامل الحراري NTC , PTC ؟​ 
أرجو من أهل الدراية والمعرفة بهذه الأشياء أن يفيدوننى فى هذا الأمر​ 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء​ 

لفتة : ياريت يتم عمل موضوع لوضع الأسئلة المتعلقة بالإلكترونيات ليجيب عليها مهندسونا الأفاضل الكرام بدلا من أن يضيف موضوع كل من أراد استفسار أو سؤال.​


----------



## فائق حمادي (5 مارس 2010)

Rheostat is usually used in the Labs where it used as a variable resistor and normally has a big power wire wound 







*And the shape as shown above it illustrate the physical construction*
*While potentiometer is more generic name for wide **range **of variable resistance some of them made of **carbon film other are from wire wound single turn or multi-turn*
*Trimmers are variable resistors for**alignment**most**likely**used during**commissioning**and re-adjustment**maintenance**purposes and it has no handy shaft**it need to be changed by screw driver**.*
*This is a short excerpt*​

Google it and you will find much more


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2010)

Amateur قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> أثناء تصفحى لأنواع المقاومات على الانترنت وجدت بعض الأشياء غير المفهومة بالنسبة لى
> وهى الفرق بين بعض هذه المقاومات
> ومن ذلك المقاومة المتغيرة فلقد وجدت لها 3 أنواع رئيسية هى:


كما شرح الأخ فائق Potentiometer هى مقاومة متغيرة ذات ثلاث أطراف تطلق عامة على كل الأنواع. 


> Potentiometer​


تطلق على المقاومة ذات السلك الحرارى والقدرات العالية والتى وضع صورتها الأخ فائق


> Rheostat​


هذا النوع هو النوع الذى يثبت على البوردة بهدف ضبط القيم اللازمة لأداء الدائرة.


> Presets​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thermistor هو نوع من المقاومات التى تتغير بالحرارة ومنها ذات معامل سالب و موجب و لكن هناك أنواع أخرى مثل السلك البلاتينى و المقاومات الكربونية و يجب أن نصف تغيرها موجب أو سالب


> أرجو من أهل الدراية والمعرفة بهذه الأشياء أن يفيدوننى فى هذا الأمر​
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء​
> لفتة : ياريت يتم عمل موضوع لوضع الأسئلة المتعلقة بالإلكترونيات ليجيب عليها مهندسونا الأفاضل الكرام بدلا من أن يضيف موضوع كل من أراد استفسار أو سؤال.


 الأفضل أن يكون موضوع مستقل حتى يكون واضح للجميع ومن يريد أن يضيف يتفضل لكن لو موضوع واحد تجد من الصعب على القادم أن يبحث عن اجابته فيكرر السؤال ولن يكون من السهل على شخص ما أن يقول له وضعت هذه الإجابة فى هذه المشاركة لأن الموضوع يتحول إلى سلطة علمية
ارجع لهذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6821.html
و احكم هل تستطيع الوصول لمشاركة تخص موضوع ما فيها؟؟


----------



## molr (27 نوفمبر 2010)

p t c مقاومه تز يد بريادة درجة الحراره ولذلك ت وضع في ملفات المحرك لحمايته من ارتفاع الحرارهوالعكس n t c مقاومه تقل بزيادة درجة الحراره


----------

